# Question: Crock Pot spaghetti



## warwick.hoy (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm trying to figure out with crock pot spaghetti if I should boil the spaghetti noodles stove top first or can I just throw the noodle uncooked with the sauce in the crock pot and leave them.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## GB (Feb 3, 2008)

I have never heard of crock pot spaghetti. The crock pot is used for foods that are good slow cooked. Spaghetti is not such a food.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Feb 3, 2008)

Warwick.hoy. You cook all the ingredients on low for 5 to 6 hours in the crockpot. Then you turn the heat to high and add your "dry" spaghetti (broken into about 4 or 5 inch pieces) and cook about another hour. Hope this helps.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 4, 2008)

Yea I learned the hard way, noodles go last and serve as soon as they are done, or mush mush mush! Yick!
I only do Crockpot spaghetti with meatballs for pot lucks.


----------



## tupperware (Feb 4, 2008)

*this works and is close to what you are looking for*

*Crock Pot Pizza - One of my favorite dishes to take to dinner with friends* 
 			 			 		 		 		 		One pound of Hamburger
  One pound of Hot Italian Sausage
  Three jars of Spaghetti Sauce (I like Bertoli)
  8 ounces of (or More) grated cheese (I use Costco’s 4 cheese mix, liberally)
  1 Onion chopped
  1 Green Pepper chopped
  1 Red Pepper chopped
  ½ pound or so of Mushrooms chopped
  1lb Ziti 

  Remove casings from sausage and brown with the hamburger, stir to crumble and mix.
  Drain grease and move the cooked meat to a bowl.

  Fry the Onions, Peppers, and Mushrooms till soft, and add to the bowl with the meat.

  Add one jar of Sauce to the bowl and mix.

  Cook the Ziti in salted water and drain

In your Crock Pot Pour some sauce and put a layer of cooked Ziti on it, Spoon a layer of the meat over it and top with some of the grated cheese.

  Do this until you use up all of the sauce, Ziti, meat, and cheese.

  You can make the layers as thick or thin as you want.

  End up with a layer of cheese on top.

  (Thinner layers use more sauce you may not need the third jar of sauce)

  Turn your Crock Pot on high for 20 to 30 minutes then turn down to low until the cheese is melted.
 		 	 		 		 		 		 		 		 			 				__________________
				Life is too short to eat bad food.


----------

